# TwinCat unter VMWare startet nicht



## HRman (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich gerne etwas näher mit TwinCat beschäftigen. Nutze es auf der Arbeit aber dort kann ich nicht experimentieren.
Ich habe mir eine VM mit Win2k erstellt und TwinCat installiert.

Wenn ich versuche TwinCat zu starten bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Event Type:    Error
Event Source:    TwinCAT System Service
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    22
Date:        31.01.2009
Time:        14:45:06
User:        N/A
Computer:    GLT
Description:
Sending ams command >> Init4\RTime: Start Interrupt: Ticker started >> AdsWarning: 4113 (0x1011, RTIME: system clock could not be activated! 
Possibly multi processor kernel installed.) << failed%!
```
Ich vermute, dass das irgendwas mit der VM zu tun hat. Leider finde ich im Internet darüber nichts.
Weiss jemand von euch was man gegen diesen Fehler machen kann?

HRman


----------



## trinitaucher (31 Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar VMWare noch nie genutzt,aber so rein intuitiv würde ich bei der genannten Fehlermeldung mal folgendes schätzen:
TwinCAT hat ja einen Mechanismus um WIndows zu "unterbrechen". Wenn nun aber VMWare das WIndows steuert und TwinCAT da wieder zwischenfunkten will, könnte das theoretisch zu Problemen führen und TwinCAT kann seine interne Zeitbasis nicht richtig ausführen.
Die Meldung "RTIME: system clock could not be activated! " deutet ja darauf hin.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2009)

Wann kommt die Fehlermeldung denn: wenn du die Projektierungssoftware startest oder wenn du bei einem geöffneten Projekt das TwinCAT-System in den Run-Modus versetzen willst?


----------



## HRman (31 Januar 2009)

wenn ich den Run Modus aktivieren will.

Hab ne Lösung gefunden. Ich hab VMWare runtergeschmissen und verwende jetzt Sun xVM VirtualBox für den virtuellen Rechner. Da tritt das Problem nicht auf.


----------

